# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Epson lance une nouvelle imprimante laser couleur personnelle compacte, conomique et fiable pour les TPE-PME

## Mejdi20

*Epson lance une nouvelle imprimante laser couleur personnelle compacte, conomique et fiable pour les TPE-PME !*

Grce au prix trs comptitif de la nouvelle imprimante Epson AcuLaser C1600 la technologie laser couleur na jamais t aussi abordable pour les petites entreprises

Levallois Perret, le 3 mai 2010  Epson annonce le lancement de limprimante AcuLaser C1600, une solution dimpression laser couleur A4 compacte qui va complter la gamme actuelle en remplaant le modle  succs Epson AcuLaser C1100.
LAcuLaser C1600 sera disponible  partir du 1er mai 2010.

Alliant, conomie, compacit, fiabilit, simplicit dutilisation et qualit dimpression, elle se rvle tre lallie idale des TPE-PME ainsi que des travailleurs  domicile.

Avec son prix trs agressif, elle offre  tous la possibilit daccder  la technologie dimpression laser couleur rpute pour sa qualit dimpression et sa grande fiabilit.  Le faible cot et la belle autonomie de ses consommables assurent par ailleurs, une gestion matrise des frais de fonctionnement.

AcuLaser C1600 Main Unit FrontLEpson AcuLaser C1600 surpasse les standards du march avec une volumtrie mensuelle maximum de 35 000 pages, et sa grande simplicit de changement des consommables.

Son design et son extrme compacit permettent  cette imprimante de sintgrer en toute simplicit dans lespace de travail, souvent limit, des petites et moyennes entreprises.

Pierre-Antoine Monfort, Chef de Produit Marketing Business chez Epson France, indique :  Limprimante AcuLaser C1600 est parfaite pour les travailleurs  domicile et les petites entreprises qui souhaitent bnficier dune solution dimpression conomique, fiable et compacte. Elle est simple  utiliser, offre une belle qualit dimpression,  et grce  sa compacit et  son faible volume sonore sadapte aisment et en toute discrtion  la plupart des bureaux. 



Points cls :

Excellent rapport qualit/prix

-       Economie  lachat
-       Economie  lusage en cot  la cartouche avec les capacits standard ou en cot  la page avec les cartouches hautes capacit.
-       Solution conome en nergie certifie ENERGY STAR


Imprimante laser couleur personnelle rapide et fiable
- Vitesse dimpression de 19 ppm en monochrome et 5 ppm en couleur
- Solution fiable avec un volume d'impression mensuel maximal de 35 000 pages
- Garantie 1 an site en standard

Compacte et intuitive

- Encombrement rduit : 404 x 380 x 275 mm (LxPxH)
- Facilit dinstallation et dutilisation avec un changement facile des consommables
- Capacit papier de 200 feuilles en standard


Impressions de haute qualit en monochrome comme en couleur

- Les toners AcuBrite garantissent un rendu exceptionnel : reproduction fidle des dtails, richesse des tons et finesse des dgrads.


Prix constat (TTC) de limprimante AcuLaser C1600 : 199,00 

Consommables

Toner haute capacit noir (2700 p ISO 19798)  C13S050557
Toner haute capacit cyan (2700 p ISO 19798)  C13S050556
Toner haute capacit magenta (2700 p ISO 19798)  C13S050555
Toner haute capacit jaune (2700 p ISO 19798)   C13S050554
Toner de capacit standard cyan (1600 p ISO 19798)  C13S050560
Toner de capacit standard magenta (1600 p ISO 19798)  C13S050559
Toner de capacit standard jaune (1600 p ISO 19798)  C13S050558
Bloc photoconducteur (45 000 pages en monochrome 11250 pages en couleur)  C13S051198


*A propos dEpson*

Epson est un leader mondial de limagerie et de linnovation qui conoit des technologies compactes, peu consommatrices dnergie et de haute prcision permettant de dpasser les attentes et visions de ses clients dans le monde entier. Sa vaste gamme de produits stend des imprimantes et projecteurs 3LCD pour le bureau et la maison, jusquaux composants lectroniques et  cristaux liquides. Conduit par sa maison-mre Seiko Epson Corporation base au Japon, le groupe Epson emploie plus de 70 000 salaris dans son rseau mondial de 106 entits, et est fier de son engagement constant dans la protection de lenvironnement, ainsi que de sa contribution  la vie locale sur ses sites dimplantation.

Pour plus dinformations, visitez le site : www.epson.com


*A propos dEpson France  SA* 

Epson France commercialise sur le territoire national, les DOM-TOM et les pays d'Afrique Francophone une large gamme de produits dimagerie numrique incluant des imprimantes, scanners, vidoprojecteurs et terminaux point de vente. La socit abrite les structures qui assurent le marketing pour la zone EMEA de ses produits  office printing et vidoprojecteurs  ainsi que le support technique  expert  pour lensemble des filiales europennes. Entreprise  taille humaine particulirement co-responsable, Epson France inscrit toutes ses activits dans le cadre de la Vision 2050 du groupe Epson, visant  rduire drastiquement ses missions de gaz  effet de serre,  favoriser le recyclage de ses produits et  prserver la biodiversit en coopration avec les communauts locales.

----------

